# Lockwire for Rails



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anybody ever tried grass trimmer string as a lockwire for their rails.
The stuff comes in a few differant diameters,but the 2 sizes that intrigue'd me were the 0.050" and 0.065" diameter versions,especially the 0.065" version.
The stuff i found is square not round and by my calipers measures roughly 0.063/0.064"",so that combined with a 0.017" rail,should be roughly about 0.080/0.081",and a 2mm bit is supposedly 78.5 thous in diameter,theoritically about a 2.5 to 3.5 thous interferance fit,by my calculations
It sure looks like the same lockwire Bob's using in his Wizztracks,and with a 2mm router bit,and a 0.017" rail width,it looks like it might work.
The trimmer string i found is called Force 4 and is made by an outfit called Desert Extrusion,outta Phoenix,and is carried by Canadian Tire up here in Canada,so it's probably pretty common south of the border to
So has anybody give grass trimmer string a whirl as a lockwire device:wave:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Rick, did you know that Desert Extrusions makes their SuperTrim 2 line in 0.040" square as well. Don't know where you can buy it but it's on their website. Just fodder for thought.

Todd


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Todd,i did not know that.Wonder how much you have to order if it's not a commonly carried size,that might be the stopping point:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The problem I saw with string trimmer line was colors...even the stuff you mentioned says:



> Color coded by diameter size


:drunk:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Gene I wonder if it'd be dye-able. I usually paint my lanes,so i hadn't given much thought to it's colour,but it's a good point about it's colour if it's gonna be used as lane colour coding


----------

